# Ordneroptionen "Details" als Standart setzen



## stef@n (8. Oktober 2003)

Hi zusammen,
die Suchfunktion hat mir leider nicht weiterhelfen können, vielleicht habe ich auch mit den falschen Begriffen gesucht.

Wie kann ich beim "öffnen-dialog" die Ordneransicht standardmäßig auf "details" setzen?


Ich hab eim explorer bereits "details" als standart eingestellt.
ichhabe bei extras > ORdneroptionen > Ansicht >erweiterte einstellungen "Ansichtsoptionen für jeden ordner speichern" aktiviert


vielen dank
stef@n


----------



## Leola13 (8. Oktober 2003)

Hai,

Extras  Ordneroptionen   Ansicht    Für alle übernehmen

Das sollte helfen. zumindest bei XP


Ciao   Stefan


----------



## stef@n (8. Oktober 2003)

*ordneroptionen details*

hoi stefan, namensvetter

hab ich auch schon probiert, da tut sich auch nichts, da habe ich immernoch anzeigeart "liste"


grüße Stef@n


----------



## JoelH (8. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

sollte aber so gehen wie beschrieben, was hast du denn für ein Win ?


----------



## NatureBoy (9. Oktober 2003)

Hallo erstmal,

nur so eine Frage hast du vor dem aktivieren der Option auch die anzeige art umgestellt? Kann es sein das du nicht daran gedacht hast?

Ich habe es bei mir eben ausprobiert und es hat wunderbar funktioniert!


----------



## wackelpudding (9. Oktober 2003)

stef@n möchte "Details" als Standardansicht im "Öffnen/Speichern"-dialog und nicht im Explorer oder Arbeitsplatz selber einstellen, was meiner Meinung nach nicht geht, soll heißen dort wird immer "Liste" angezeigt [außer in den "Eigenen Bildern" unter XP --> Miniaturansicht].


----------



## stef@n (9. Oktober 2003)

Hi zusammen,
ich habe windows XP, es ist wie Malte es sagt:




> im "Öffnen/Speichern"-dialog und nicht im Explorer oder Arbeitsplatz selber



gibtz da keinen trick oder evtl ne registry änderung?
 ich hasse diese listendarstellung


----------

